# suche Fischrezepte für den Dutch Oven



## Steff-Peff (7. November 2014)

Hallo,

kennt einer Fischrezepte für den Dutch Oven ? Für Fleisch gibt es tolle Anregungen, aber für Fisch ist kaum was zu finden.

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand was Empfehlenswertes.

Gruß 
Steff-Peff


----------



## Birger83 (18. November 2014)

*AW: suche Fischrezepte für den Dutch Oven*

Hallo, das ist in der Tat auch etwas schwierig. Der DO ist auf lange Garzeiten ausgelegt, aber Fisch hat eher kurze Garzeiten. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich was posten. Ich hoffe am Wochenende komme ich dazu.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. November 2014)

*AW: suche Fischrezepte für den Dutch Oven*

Wäre Klasse !

So wie es aussieht werden wohl eher Gulasch & Co darin zubereitet werden.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## grubenreiner (19. November 2014)

*AW: suche Fischrezepte für den Dutch Oven*

Ich hab meinen Dutch auch schon für Fisch genommen, man muss die Garmethode und Zeiten halt anpassen an die kurzen Zeiten des Fisches.

Beispiel: Forellen "Müllerin"
(Ich heize meinen Dutch nicht mit Briketts sondern mit Glut aus dem Feuer geschaufelt, daher sind Angaben dieser Art nur ganz ungefähr zu verstehen)
Den Deckel des DO gut vorheizen, den DO selber nur mittel vorheizen.
wenig Butter drin zerlaufen lassen, Forellen mit Rücken nach unten rein.
Zitrone/kräuter/Salz/Pfeffer/etc. je nach Geschmack
in die nach oben geöffneten Bauchhöhlen nochmal Butter.
Deckel drauf und die meiste Hitze über den Deckel geben. Bei Briketts würde ich sagen 8-10 oben (je nach DO Größe) und 1-2 drunter.
Ca. 15-20 min, ich hatte 3 Portionsforellen die meinen Dutch voll ausgefüllt haben.

Oder Gemüsepfanne mit Filet:
DO mit Kartoffelstücken, halbierten Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch etc. zu 1/3 füllen. Mit ein bißchen Brühe angießen und bei mittlerer Hitze im Durch garen. Wenn die Kartoffeln grade gar sind, Filets aufs Gemüse legen, untere Hitze wegnehmen und Deckel mit viel Glut auflegen bis Filet gar, bei richtigem Timing und Hitze wird das Filet oben knusprig und unten durch den aufsteigenden Sud saftig.


Man muss den Dutch einfach als normalen Backofen sehen, dann lassen sich alle Fischgerichte ausm Backofen auch im Dutch machen, muss man halt experimentieren bis man Ober/Unterhitze so raus hat dass es passt.
Bei Fleisch nehme ich lieber weniger Hitze und lasse es etwas länger stehen, bei Fisch mach ich das andersherum und versuche mit viel Hitze und kurzen Zeiten zu arbeiten.


----------



## sprogoe (19. November 2014)

*AW: suche Fischrezepte für den Dutch Oven*

Schau doch mal dort hinein, 275 Seiten Rezepte für den DO.

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/forums/dutch-oven.33/

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: suche Fischrezepte für den Dutch Oven*

Hallo, 

Danke erst mal für Eure Tipps. Für Fisch im DO habe ich bisher nur eine größere Sammlung gefunden: http://www.justdutchovenrecipes.com/inxdse.html

Aber ist nicht weiter tragisch ... dann gibt es eben Fleisch und das wird echt hammermäßig im DO.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------

